# I Used To Jump Horses *Pics



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Pris, you are so good! Beautiful eq! And your horses...drool-worthy greys, my favorite color. What breeds are they? I was never brave enough to do jumpers, but I did hunters for many years. Thank you for sharing


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Those are all gorgeous pictures of you and your horses mysticrealm. Wow, you have so many talents outside of the poodle world too! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Oh what beautiful photos, thanks


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

You look like an Olympian jumping. What wonderful pictures. I did hunter/jumpers for awhile, but never obtained near to that level. My fondest memories are hunting with my cousin Bobby and the Aiken Hounds.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Beautiful pictures of beautiful subject! Do you still ride for pleasure?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Gorgeous photos - wonderful memories. Are you still riding?

I've been told many times that the people who compete on horses make fabulous dog trainers.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks guys.
Most of the pictures are of Elis who is a Canadian Sporthorse (Half hanoverian, the other half thoroughbred/arab)
The 6th picture is my late mare Markie who was a thoroughbred.

I don't ride anymore. Virtually haven't touched a horse since I sold Elis about 4.5 years ago... holy crap that was a long time ago now already. I do miss it sometimes, but I don't have time or money to do dogs and horses.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

I hope you are able to go back to it one day. Once a horse lover, always a horse lover! I'm hoping so desperately to find a way to ride again, but I'm fearful with my asthma.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Beautiful horse! What stunning pictures and you look great! It is hard to not have a horse, isn't it when you use to. 

I had horses for a good deal of my life and had to sell my two Arabian mares after my divorce, sadly...sure miss them. 

Anyhow, thanks for sharing your pictures.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Ya it can be tough. If there were more NICE school horses I might actually try to do a lesson a week or something, but I don't want to ride like old nag horses that can barely stumble over 2'3 haha. That's not the type of riding I would enjoy haha. (Though I know I would be starting off at the basics again but still haha)


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Beautiful photos! We too had horses, though I was always leary. after I had a car accident I could not ride though IZ make an attempt but between me being leary, I just didn't. My daughter however had a love and from 5 years old rode. We had a old quarter horse and when she wanted to show we bought a beautiful arabian mare (looked a lot like your mare). Boy txt was one fiesta horse. My daughter and her trainer did well on her and she was trained in dressage. We had several other horses too but later we had some marriage problems (they took up too much of my time) and we sold all but the arabian. Then my husband lost his job and we moved from our 34 acre mini farm (which I miss everyday) changed states and moved into a sub division. That was the end of horses for us. My niece is still big into them. I think I still have one of my daughters english saddles in the attic from when we moved here. I had a beautiful western one but it somehow got lost in our move. I'm thinking it went with one of the horses and wasn't returned. Well your photos stirred some memories for me. Thank you for sharing.


----------

